
True artificial intelligence coming to 'Space Engineers' game - evo_9
http://www.polygon.com/features/2015/6/10/8758915/true-artificial-intelligence-space-engineers
======
na85
Clickbait title. _Space Engineers_ is not slated to receive this "AI" in any
definite time frame.

It's just a guy with 10 million dollars and AFAICT no credentials starting a
company to try do develop what has eluded PhD's for decades.

